# NFC x NFC Drakes Bay Harley



## Baron

Breed: Labrador
Date of Birth: December 13, 2010
Color: Black
Weight: 67 lbs
Body Type: Lean and Muscular
Temperament: Dominant, Confident and Playful
Health: Excellent, EIC Clear, Hips/Elbow xrays have not been done yet, will be completed by the end of December.

Drakes Bay Harley is the product of a very rare breeding of two National Field Trial Champions. 2009 NFC-FC Mioak's Fabulous Flipper x 2000 NFC-FC-AFC Maxx's Surprise.

Harley is an absolutely amazing dog. From a scale of 1-10, his drive is a 12. He has placed first and second in many working test events in Europe and is currently competing in Open class (the highest level). He is the youngest dog ever to place in Open class in the Czech Republic. He is a true working dog with incredible stamina and determination. We have been to over a dozen pheasant hunts this year where he has retrieved over 1,000 birds in actual hunts. He is a bullet when going for blinds and into the water and stops on a dime when I blow the whistle. His raw talent is something you very rarely see. 

He is calm in the house and a machine in the field and is by my side 24 hours a day. In the urban environment, be it open stairs, escalators, or mass transit, or laying down at my feet in a restaurant, he is a dream.

His entire life he has only been fed human grade raw fresh meat (chicken, sardines, duck and pheasant), vegetables, fruits, and oils. He literally eats better than any human I know, never-mind any dogs... His last complete blood chemistry, urinalysis, and CBC was perfect.

Although Harley was born in Wisconsin, he currently lives in Central Europe, so frozen semen is the only option for U.S. breeding's

Video and photos will be provided upon request.


----------

